# I had my HDTV Calibrated!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Last week I mentioned that I was planning on having my Toshiba HDTV Calibrated by Gregg Loewen, well Gregg stopped by this past Sunday and did his work.

Click on the link below to read my review of his work.

http://www.geocities.com/scottct1/isf.html

You will notice that Greggs work goes way above and beyond what a normal ISF calibration consists of!

At the above link you will find a full review of his work including many photos.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Great review, Scott! I definitely want to have my set done as well, but there isn't anyone here in Denver that I would trust to do everything. I've done some of the convergence adjustments myself, but haven't worked up the nerve to try any of the focus adjustments, and don't have the equipment to adjust the greyscale. Looks like Gregg did a great job for you!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Excellent writeup Scott! Thanks!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow....thats excellent, Scott.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Watching Gregg do the focus was neat, The screen was on and he was able to do the focus using string!

AMAZING!

Money well spent!

Too bad everyone here wasn't local it would be cool to have a DBStalk.COM movie night 

Scott


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I had a bunch of people over my house last night, and my guests commented how good the picture looks now.

Money well spent!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, how does the standard def Dish picture look now? I see a lot of replies to people who are unhappy with their DBS picture on their HDTVs and the answer is always get it calibrated. Just curious.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

All around the colors seem more colorfull, my DBS picture thankfully gained from having this done.

My wifes father comes over once a week and he like watching the Westerns Channel, the Black and White films looked much much better after calibration, now the backround look like they should instead of the skies looking like digital blob boxes.

About the only time I see the compression is in fast moving scenes. But it did do wonders for my normal DBS stuff as well.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds like he does a great job. I am really glad you posted your experience here. I went to Greggs web page and saw that he is doing a tour of South Florida in November so I shot him an Email in hope of getting him to adjust my Toshiba 57H81


----------



## Gregg Loewen (Apr 9, 2002)

hi guys!

John, Ive had some other interested people for south Florida too. If we can get at least 4 together I can come sooner than November.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gregg Loewen _
> *hi guys!
> 
> John, Ive had some other interested people for south Florida too. If we can get at least 4 together I can come sooner than November. *


Sounds great. You've got my email so keep me informed

Thanks


----------

